# There is hope for us over 40s!!!!!!



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi All 

Just wanted to say I have caved in early day before OTD and got, after 4 attempts with my own eggs at 42 and I still don't quite beleive it but I have 2 lines - A     !!!!!! 

    

I wanted to go down the donor egg route after 3 BFNs but Adrian wanted to have 1 last go with my own eggs - He is always right!!!! 

TOTALLY SHOCKED BUT ABSOLUTELY DELIGHTED - Gave Adrian the test after he gave me my easter egg and said Happy Easter !!!!

Good luck to all those dong this journey thinking you are too old, don't give up hope - It can work !!!!

Lots and Lots of Love 

Kathy xxxxx


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

AM SO THRILLED FOR YOU!! WHAT FABULOUS NEWS!!!!   


WELL DONE!! When was your OTD??

PL XX


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Fantastic news...well done to you & DH.
    
Take care


----------



## Andi123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations xx


----------



## Deb69Marshy (Jul 23, 2010)

Just recently started my baby journey and seen your posting, hope all is still well with your BFP.

Nice to read positive stories from ladies in 40's just like myself.

Debs 
x


----------



## daisybell (Jun 4, 2008)

Hope everything is still going well with your pregnancy.

Trust me ladies, there is definitely still hope after 40.  I just had a beautiful baby girl 12 weeks ago and I'm 42!


----------

